# rod/reel setups



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

Im new to Pensacola and to saltwater fishing and need some help. Ive spent my whole life fishing freshwater for everything that swims, and have setups for all fish that dont like salt. I am curious to know what yall use for inshore fish. I will be fishing mostly from a kayak and walking around. I am already addicted to fishing, so I figure why try to figure out how to catch salty fish. 

Thanks everyone, I have already learned a bunch from this forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

inshore you cant go wrong with stradic 4000 or stradic ci4 4000. 7 or 7.5 foot rod. budget is the determining factor in the choices you can make. give us a round about figure and it would be easy to help you get some equipment.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

That makes sense, Shimano makes a good reel. Budget is not a super big deal to me, I realize that you get what you pay for (a lesson I learned many times as a young one) so I am more interested in getting something that can take the abuse of fishing and work with reliability. 

What power rods are yall using? Medium seems to be failry comon from what I have seen. I ask because in freshwater I tend to use a M to a MH 7' fast tip to chunk bigger baits and wrestle big fish out of the thick cover. just curious if I need to move to lighter rods since the fish are stronger and have less cover to run to.....


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

People have their favorites, but I have two combos that I love. A Stradic 2500 spooled with 15lb Fireline Crystal on a 7' Castaway rod. The second is an Abu Soron STX20 spooled with 10lb Fireline Crystal on a 7' Bass Pro Extreme worm rod. The BPS rod is extra fast action and is rated 8-12ish. Perfect for working soft plastics on a jig head. The Castaway is rated 8-17 and is fast action. A little more flexible and works good for live baiting or working plugs. Both of these combos have caught bull reds up to 40" and have survived countless trips in the yak. Treat them with CorrosionX and take good care of them and they will treat you well. For most inshore fishing, the stuff you use for bass will transfer over fine.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Stradics are money, no doubt... but if budget is a concern, the Sahara is a great reel at $79. I fish from a yak, so I carry several of these. They have been really good for me. I like the 3000 because its light, but can handle pretty big fish.. spool them up with 10-20 lb braid. On my heavy setup I have a Penn conquer 5000 which is pretty much used for bull reds, sharks, snapper, and other bottom fishing.

Last time I was at BPS they had a combo on the 3000 Sahara with a Carbonlite rod for like $179.. that's a pretty money setup for specks, reds, and flounder.


----------



## redslayer69 (May 16, 2011)

You need a van staal 100 and a 7 ft fenwick..


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah a van staal 100 is a versatile little reel that can handle some good size fish and they are perfect for handling the kayak fishing abuse.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I also kayak fish and moved from freshwater fishing about a year ago. You'll have a great time and probably will enjoy it more than freshwater once you figure out how to locate fish. 

My preferred set up is a stradic 2500 with a shimano teramar 7'4" medium rod with 10-20 lb braid. Outcast is a good place to go and get some advice and also a good place to buy.


----------



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

I would get a penn spinfisher 450ssm and spool it with 10 or 12 lb Ande Monofilament, use an Ugly Stick Light Rod (6-15 lb class)


----------

